# Intro5pect Show Costa Mesa CA



## Mr. Expendable (Jan 2, 2010)

January 12.... Introspect, Not A Chance, P.S.A. + more ..... chill small venue is kind of a secret venue its ok to get nice and wasted before the show but they don't let in booze unless your really good at sneeking shit.... 2121 Placentia, Costa Mesa, California 
...Cost: $5 before 7pm, $7 after
:drinking:


----------

